
Yes, You Can Make Office Politics Less Toxic (2017) - spking
https://hbr.org/2017/11/yes-you-can-make-office-politics-less-toxic
======
cimmanom
Interesting ideas, but ones that require the person acting to have the
authority and security to do so without fear of repercussion. Some of these
tactics would not be advisable for someone trying to manage up.

